# Wellness Super5Mix VS. Wellness CORE



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Which variety do you guys use? I'm looking at switching my corgi to Wellness Super5Mix or CORE, but am unsure of which?
I understand that the Super5Mix is holistic and CORE is grain free but am not sure which would be most beneficial for my dog? Corgis are prone to obesity(mine is not) and shedding, so I am looking for a food that promotes healthy weight and coat. With CORE having a lot more protein, she wouldn't need to eat as much, correct? But since she isn't an extremely active dog(aside from walks/car rides/vacations) would she need all the extra protein?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Unless you're dog is a working dog and has tons of energy, I would not give her a high protein diet. Supermix would do fine for you.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, but the Wellness CORE also got a better review on foodanalysis.com, especially the weight management.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I use both. I like the Wellness Core better. The dogs seem to look a little better and poops are smaller/firmer. The regular makes their poops kind of big and they are also a little soft. My dogs do fine on it. One that eats it most often, she is my lazy dog, she's napping right now, although she just switched to Evo Red Meat (I rotate foods) a few days ago. More protein really shouldn't make her fat. I don't really feed that much less of it though. The regular Evo I know I feed less of, that puts weight on them but it has 537 kcals too.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I would go with super5mix my dog is on the ocean whitefish variety of super5mix and is doing great! She's got a nice shiny coat and TONS of energy (good thing I guess) lol


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, chosing the right food is hard! Especially with the economy like it is. Fortunately I found Wellness and some other premium brands at Jungle Jim's for what I think is reasonably priced($9 for CORE/$14 for Super5mix)
She goes to the vet Wednesday for her yearly checkup/shots and I have printed out the ingredients and guaranteed analysis for some different foods I've been considering(my poor vet)


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't tried the Super5 Mix, but I feed the Wellness Core Ocean fish. My dog is not terribly active but he seems to do pretty well on it. His coat looks good, small firm poops and all that. I will say though that I met a Wellness representative at a dog event and out of curiosity I asked which flavor he would recommend and he initially said the Super5 mix since Max isn't super active. When I confessed I was already feeding Core he said something along the lines of if he was doing well on it then keep it up because the Wellness Core was their "best" top of the line kinda food and you couldn't find more quality ingredients. I realize he is a biased sales person but you can't argue results so I'm sticking with the Core.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good decent brand. My dogs were on Wellness Core Ocean for while until loose stools every other day so I stopped giving them Wellness


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I have heard that excessive protein can cause kidney damage, so that worries me more than anything. Though I doubt that the amount of protein is that excessive...
I'm also confused as to why CORE is cheaper than the Super5mix at Jungle Jim's, since CORE is the better quality food?


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

I feed Core. I have tried the SuperMix but am not a huge fan of feeding rice or barley to dogs that are not extremely active/working. The Core (regular) vs SuperMix (original) aren't not much different as far as kcals or fat percentage goes, so weight gain theroretically should not be an issue. Increased protein does mean weight gain. Kcals and fat must be higher also to produce weight gain. 

I also like the fact that Core has more micro-organisms and includes joint supplements. As always, it's a personal choice and dependent on how your dog does on the food.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I did notice the kcals and fat were only slightly higher in the CORE, and the ingredients just look so much better.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I read it says Wellness Core Ocean has 14% & Wellness Reduced Fat is 9%. As long as you're keeping him active like playing fetch in yard, walking him, and keeping on taps on how much food you give him twice a day he should be okay with the Ocean


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I don't think the protein is THAT high honestly. I've seen a lot higher in some other foods. I've heard conflicting arguments about the whole high protein thing. Some people have said that after around 25% protein that the dog just poops the rest out and it goes to waste. Others say that when the whole "eating less" thing cancels out the high protein.

I don't really care for the dogfoodanalysis website. Are there actual nutritionists rating the food? I prefer to read up on dog food at the Dog Food Project, as the owner of that site is certified. Here is Mordy's take on protein content:
Is too much protein harmful?
Proteins (includes amino acids)
Grain Free Products

All very good reads.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the links, Cheetah, I'll definetly read through those


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes thanks cheetah. Very cool and informative! I favorited some of it to read later. I read the protein article. It makes sense. Hard to explain to others when trying to sell dog food at a petstore, but it gives me more understanding. Maybe I can try simplifying it.


----------

